# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  200grams of protien is too much.

## Decoder

Well last night i spent the night in the hospital do to a stomache problem, and the guy who took my blood was a body builder pretty big.. anyways he asked me how much protien i took in a day i said well combined with food and sups i take around 200grams of protien, then he said well most of the people that are in this hospital with kidney damage are body builders. He said that 200grams of protien is too much you really don't need that and it will cause damage to the kidney's. He explaned it all in full detail it made sence, and he was correct i asked other Dr's in the Hospital about that topic. 200 grams of protien + is unessary, can some one post an educational thread to prove this wrong?

----------


## longhornDr

Nutrition and chronic renal failure in rats: what is an optimal dietary protein? 
Meireles CL - J Am Soc Nephrol - 01-Nov-1999; 10(11): 2367-73 
From NIH/NLM MEDLINE 


NLM Citation ID:
10541296 (PubMed}
20007309 (MEDLINE) 

Full Source Title:
Journal of the American Society of Nephrology 

Publication Type:
Journal Article 

Language:
English 

Author Affiliation:
Clinical Nephrology, Department of Pediatrics, Universidade Federal de São Paulo, Brazil. 

Authors:
Meireles CL; Price SR; Pereira AM; Carvalhaes JT; Mitch WE 

Abstract:
In chronic uremia (CRF), malnutrition is an important determinant of morbidity in adults and impaired growth in children. Causes of malnutrition include anorexia and abnormal protein and amino acid metabolism. To determine how different levels of dietary protein and CRF interact to influence growth and nutritional status, CRF and sham-operated, pair-fed control rats were fed isocaloric diets containing 8, 17, or 30% protein for 21 d to mimic dietary regimens recommended for CRF patients: the minimum daily requirement; the recommended daily allowance; or an excess of dietary protein. Serum creatinine did not differ between groups of CRF rats but blood urea nitrogen was lowest in CRF rats fed 8% protein (P < 0.001). CRF rats eating 30% protein gained less weight and length compared to their controls or CRF rats fed 8 or 17% protein (P < 0.05); they also had acidemia. CRF rats fed 8% protein had the highest efficiency of utilization of protein for growth, while 17% protein promoted the highest efficiency of utilization of food and calories for growth. Notably, CRF rats eating 30% protein had the lowest protein efficiency; their calorie intake was also the lowest because of anorexia. Plasma branched-chain amino acids were progressively higher in control rats eating 8, 17, or 30% protein. CRF rats fed 8 or 17% protein had lower branched-chain amino acid concentrations compared with CRF rats fed 30% protein. In CRF, it is concluded that excessive dietary protein impairs growth but a low-protein diet does not impair nutritional responses and permits utilization of protein for growth if calories are sufficient. 

*Note where it says that excess protein may in fact impair growth

----------


## Sigmund Froid

longhornDr:
Yes, yes, that study is somewhat accurate. However, the chemically enhanced athlete IS CAPABLE of using extra protein and REQUIRES extra protein. 

Also, that study was performed on CRF rats. When Anadrol was given to people with liver problems, they had terrible side effects. However, when Anadrol is given to a healthy, young man, his blood tests will only indicate some stress, but nothing severe.

To answer decoder's question:

"Researchers from Denmark examined the old bugaboo about the alleged health dangers associated with a long-term high-portein diet. Such diets are a mainstay of traditional bodybuiiding. The high-protein diet in this study contained 1.5g of protein per kg of bodyweight. That much protein intake resulted in a positive nitrogen balance, conducive to an anabolic state in muslce. While blood urinary nitrogen also increased, the loss of nitrogen did not have any detrimental effect on kidney function or clacium inbone. That's significant because effects on kidneys and bones are often cited as problems with higher protein intake."
(o. 58, Ironman, April, 2003)

My own research confirms this finding with a number of other studies.

The danger to healthy kidneys is overrated and outdated.

-SF

----------


## Decoder

then it seem's like 200grams is ok but like 400grams, for example could cause problems..

----------


## longhornDr

I agree SF, someone on anabolics can handle a higher protein load with no problems.

I think it's an issue of common sense and moderation.

Your cells can only take in so much AA's at a time, anything extra must be removed from the blood by the kidneys. For most people this is not a big deal, but for someone predisposed to kidney problems it could be a precipitatiing factor.

----------


## Polska

this thread has over 63,000 views??

----------


## MysticGohan

I think its because of that longhorns avatar i stared at that thing for a couple of minutes.

----------


## pvgirl08

I did a some research on protein supplementation for a presentation in grad school. Most of the research concluded that taking in over 2.0g/kg/bw was not necessary and could be harmful. Between about 1.6 and 2.0g/kg didnt demonstrate any different results. It is true you do need more protein for muscle growth and tissue repair, but excessive amounts have shown no more worth than moderate amounts. This is just what research shows. Ask an experienced bodybuilder and see what they tell you.

----------

